# Area Jüterbog



## heeftmeer (Apr 28, 2011)

The place was the home of all kind of armysections. An airfield, tankarea, infantarists all together tens of thousands. Jüterbog was the largest base in the formal DDR. We walked from one building to the other. Hunderds of buildings are empty here. 




heating system by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




propaganda by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




industrial hall by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Olympic sports hall 1936 by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr




Olympic hall by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to see some deriliction from the old DDR haveing been to a couple of places there I wondered what happened to the army camps there. Great website you have as well.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 29, 2011)

nice set of images tho can we have some more please


----------



## John_D (Apr 29, 2011)

Really nice to see a derelict Military site that isn't covered in mindless graffiti


----------



## King Al (Apr 29, 2011)

Super pics as usual there heeftmeer, like the tank


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 29, 2011)

Loving the watchtower


----------



## Munchh (Apr 29, 2011)

You must have more pics of the tower Heeftmeer, would love to see closer. Brilliant stuff this. Do you travel just for the explore each time or are you taking advantage of working in different countries? Either way I'm highly jealous of the quality of sites you get us mate, however you achieve it.


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 29, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> nice set of images tho can we have some more please



Still busy with some other airfields and sanatoria. 
Coming up soon, but it is to much to handle in a short time.


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 29, 2011)

John_D said:


> Really nice to see a derelict Military site that isn't covered in mindless graffiti



Only russian graffiti but for a part thats why we went to these places


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 29, 2011)

Munchh said:


> You must have more pics of the tower Heeftmeer, would love to see closer. Brilliant stuff this. Do you travel just for the explore each time or are you taking advantage of working in different countries? Either way I'm highly jealous of the quality of sites you get us mate, however you achieve it.



No my work is in Holland but every minute we can we travel. Most of the time we go for three days after each other. Last weekend we went four. Traveled 1500 km again.
We camp at the sites and travel in the evening to another. Some days we do three locations and the big ones like Juterbog we stay for two days.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 30, 2011)

This looks a most impressive sight & if it's the same site I'm looking at on GE, then it's massive! Thanks for sharing & look forward to seeing more


----------



## karltrowitz (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the old T34/85 tank


----------



## Labb (Jun 21, 2011)

What a find. I beleave I could walk there for days.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 22, 2011)

Reminds Me Of Call Of Duty 
But Again, Nice Shots, Would love to see More


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work Heeftmeer, that looks like a cracking Military explore.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 22, 2011)

Can anyone say "ROADTRIP" love the shots the site looks fantastic for mooching around....


----------



## heeftmeer (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody, but through the great succes my website crashed I had a 1000 visitors a day and many, many more requests on my website. So many that the server crashes and the other websites on the server were not available anymore. Now I have to make some technical arrangements first to put it back online again. 

For all my fans... sorry but I will be back soon.


----------

